# Sao Việt và những nghi án lộ clip phòng the



## Xinh (15 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=2]Scandal từ trên trời rơi xuống luôn làm ảnh  hưởng đến cuộc sống và hình ảnh của những người làm nghệ thuật. Trong  làng giải trí Việt đã có nhiều tin đồn liên quan đến chuyện lộ clip  phòng the của những người nổi tiếng. Mặc dù nhiều nghi án chỉ là nghi án  những cũng không ít sự thật đã được phơi bày sau những tin đồn đó.[/h]                         pháo đầu tiên về chuyện clip phòng the trong  showbiz Việt đó chính là diễn viên tài năng Yến Vy. Từng đạt giải á hậu  trong cuộc thi Triển vọng điện ảnh của Hội Điện ảnh Thành phố Hồ Chí  Minh tổ chức năm 1997 Yến Vy còn được chú ý tới bởi lối diễn xuất tự  nhiên, có hồn ở nhiều bộ phim truyền hình nổi tiếng. 





             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]









             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]             
Sau scandal clip phòng the, Yến Vi "mất tích" trong showbiz Việt.​



Đang trong thời kì bừng sáng của sự nghiệp Yến Vy lại bị dính vào nghi  án lộ clip sex với người yêu cũ Phan Thanh Tòng. Từng là người kín tiếng  trong chuyện tình cảm cũng như “ngại” đóng cảnh nóng trên các bộ phim  truyền hình chính vì thế ngay sau khi clip phòng the của Yến Vy bị phát  tán đã gây nhiều ý kiến trái chiều từ phía công chúng và đồng nghiệp của  cô. Clip sex của Yến Vy được lan truyền với tốc độ chóng mặt bởi đây là  lần đầu tiên một người nổi tiếng của showbiz Việt bị lộ clip phòng the.

Không phủ nhận về scandal này Yến Vy chia sẻ rằng mình là nạn nhân của  sự việc trên và không cố tình làm việc đó. Nhưng ngay sau scandal clip  sex Yến Vy lại bị dính líu vào một đường dây môi giới gái gọi cao cấp và  phải vào trại phục hồi nhân phẩm 18 tháng. Sau hàng loạt biến cố của  cuộc đời sự nghiệp nghệ thuật của Yến Vy hoàn toàn sụp đổ, ngay sau khi  trở về từ trại cải tạo Yến Vy chọn cho mình một cuộc sống bình yên và  mất tích hẳn ở mọi hoạt động nghệ thuật, hiện tại Yến Vy đang sinh sống  tại nước ngoài với tình yêu đích thực sau những đổ vỡ của cô. 

Ngay sau scandal của Yến Vy làng 
giải trí
 Việt lại dậy sóng bởi nghi án  clip sex của diễn viên, ca sĩ trẻ Hoàng Thùy Linh. Được yêu thích bởi  nhiều vai diễn cá tính ở nhiều bộ phim truyền hình ăn khách không những  vậy Hoàng Thùy Linh còn gây ấn tượng với vai trò người mẫu ảnh của mình   trên các mặt báo, chính vì thế mọi hoạt động của người đẹp này luôn gây  sự chú ý lớn từ phía công chúng. Khi đang tham gia bộ phim truyền hình  thực tế Nhật Kí Vàng Anh 2, Hoàng Thùy Linh bị nghi lộ clip quay lại  cảnh sinh hoạt 
tình dục
 với người yêu cũ của mình.




             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]








             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]             
Hoàng Thùy Linh dũng cảm, mạnh mẽ vượt qua cú sốc cuộc đời​



Đứng trước thông tin này Hoàng Thùy Linh hết sức bình thản và phủ nhận  về tin đồn này nhưng “cái kim trong bọc lâu ngày cũng nòi ra” mọi sự  thật của tin đồn này đã được phơi bày. Clip nghi án không còn là nghi  án, Hoàng Thùy Linh đã lên tiếng nhận hình ảnh trong clip này chính là  mình. Là một người nổi tiếng có ảnh hưởng lớn đến cộng đồng trẻ sự việc  lộ clip nóng này của Hoàng Thùy Linh gây xôn xao trong dư luận suốt một  thời gian dài. Đứng trước lời chỉ trích của xã hội và sự bao dung tha  thứ của 
gia đình
, bạn bè, những người yêu mến mình Hoàng Thùy Linh đứng  ra xin lỗi về sự cố này và mong nhận được sự cảm thông từ phía công  chúng. 

Scandal sex của Hoàng Thùy Linh được so sánh như scandal sex của Paris  Hilton thuở nào và vừa được nằm trong bình chọn Top 5 scandal sex đình  đám nhất Châu Á bên cạnh Scandal sex của Trần Quán Hy do CNNGo đưa ra.  Vượt qua scandal tai tiếng, Hoàng Thùy Linh quay lại làng 
giải trí
 với  quyết tâm trở thành một ca sĩ nổi tiếng để thay đổi hình ảnh trong quá  khứ của mình. Bằng sự tự tin và nỗ lực cố gắng của bản thân Hoàng Thùy  Linh được công chúng đón nhận với vai trò ca sĩ và có những thành công  nhất định trong sự nghiệp của mình.

*...đến những nghi án...tin đồn làm điêu đứng các nghệ sỹ*


Với gương mặt xinh xắn Đan Lê đã từng là một hot girl có tiếng tại khu  vực miền bắc với nhiều vai trò khác nhau như: MC, diễn viên, ca sĩ,  người mẫu ảnh... Bỏ qua cái bóng của một hot girl Đan Lê hướng tới hình  ảnh chững chạc hơn khi được làm MC trong chương trình Dự báo thời tiết  của đài VTV. 




             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]








             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]             
Đan Lê từng một thời lao đao về tin đồn​



Với cách dẫn chương trình chuyên nghiệp Đan Lê được rất nhiều khán giả  quan tâm và chú ý tới. Nhưng xinh đẹp và thành công thì luôn đi liền với  tai tiếng, năm 2008 cư dân mạng truyền tay nhau một clip ngắn quay cảnh  phòng the và diễn viên trong clip này được cho là “người đẹp dự báo  thời tiết của VTV” ?! Ngay sau nhận được thông tin này Đan Lê đã lên  tiếng phủ nhận clip sex kia có liên quan đến mình. 

Bằng những lí lẽ chính đáng mà Đan Lê đưa ra công chúng đã thở phào nhẹ  nhõm khi nghi án này chỉ là một tin đồn gây ảnh hưởng đến hình ảnh của  người đẹp này. Sau đó không lâu khán giả cũng đã giải oan cho Đan Lê,  nhiều ý kiến cho rằng clip này là của nước ngoài và diễn viên trong clip  chỉ có những nét mặt giống Đan Lê mà thôi.

Là một diễn viên và MC có tiếng “ốc” Thanh Vân được đánh giá là một ngôi  sao thành công trong sự nghiệp và có được hạnh phúc thực sự trong hôn  nhân của mình. Luôn là người bận rộn trong công việc những MC, diễn viên  Thanh Vân may mắn khi luôn có 
gia đình
 đứng phía sau để ủng hộ cho sự  nghiệp của mình. 




             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]








             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]             
Đến cả "Ốc Thanh Vân" cũng bị dính tin đồn lộ clip phòng the​



Trong thời gian hoạt động nghệ thuật “ốc” Thanh Vân cũng bị dính vào  nghi án lộ clip sex làm cho những khán giả yêu mến cô đặt ra dấu hỏi lớn  về sự thật này. Khi nhận được thông tin có clip sex của mình trên mạng  Thanh Vân thẳng thắn chia sẻ nhân vật ở clip này hoàn toàn không phải là  cô, là một người của công chúng cô luôn biết mình phải làm những gì để  hình ảnh của mình không bị ảnh hưởng trong mắt của khán giả. Bên cạnh đó  chồng của MC Thanh Vân cũng đánh tiếng về nghi án này anh lên tiếng ủng  hộ người vợ của mình cũng như phủ nhận hoàn toàn nghi án từ trên trời  rơi xuống kia.




             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]








             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]             
Lý Nhã Kỳ cũng không là ngoại lệ​



Lý Nhã Kỳ là một trong số những người nổi tiếng có nhiều scandal nhất  trong showbiz Việt. Bén duyên với nghề diễn viên và có những vai diễn  được khán giả chú ý tới nhưng chuyện tai tiếng luôn bủa quanh diễn viên  xinh đẹp này. Khi tham gia phim Gió nghịch mùa, Lý Nhã Kỳ phải đối mặt  với thông tin cô và diễn viên Việt Anh có tình cảm với nhau, thậm chí  còn có tin đồn rằng cả hai diễn viên này còn có hẳn một clip “nóng” bị  quay chính tại biệt thự mà đoàn phim đang chọn làm bối cảnh. 

Trước thông tin gây ảnh hưởng đến hình ảnh của mình, Lý Nhã Kỳ cũng đã  lên tiếng phủ nhận và thách thức ai có đoạn clip “nóng” đó thì cứ mang  ra. Cuối cùng thì mọi việc cũng chìm vào quên lãng, tin đồn về clip sex  của Lý Nhã Kỳ và Việt Anh cũng chỉ là tin đồn.

Gần đây nhất trên các phương tiện thông tin đại chúng đồng loạt đưa tin  về nghi án clip sex của ca sĩ trẻ Phương Linh. Xinh đẹp và sở hữu giọng  hát hay gương mặt thành danh từ Sao Mai Điểm Hẹn và được yêu thích từ  chương trình Cặp đôi Hoàn Hảo này cũng không tránh khỏi tai tiếng trong  sự nghiệp của mình.




             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]







             [TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]             
Và hiện tại là Phương Linh kiêu sa đang khốn đốn với tin đồn​



Thời gian này trên trang mạng xã hội của một blogger nổi tiếng có úp mở  về thông tin lộ clip sex của nữ ca sĩ tên P L với một đại gia Đà Nẵng.  Theo nguồn tin thì đoạn clip này do chính con gái của đại gia kia quay  được trong một resort và mọi sự nghi ngờ được dồn về ca sĩ Phương Linh. 

Đáp trả lại thông tin trên Phương Linh thẳng thắn chia sẻ  “Linh không  muốn trả lời những tin đồn đại trên mạng, Linh đang có rất việc để làm  nên không thể nào cứ quan tâm tới những thông tin kiểu đó”. Sau đó, nữ  ca sĩ xinh đẹp quyết không trả lời bất cứ câu hỏi nào liên quan về tin  đồn này trong thời gian tới.


----------

